

Yesterday was Grace Hoppers Birthday (remembering nanoseconds) - jason_slack
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEpsKnWZrJ8

======
SixSigma
Happy Birthday Ghostly Grace

Another nano-second frame of reference is this one :

Machine perception of time, if only nanoseconds were seconds

[http://umumble.com/blogs/hardware/machine-perception-of-
time...](http://umumble.com/blogs/hardware/machine-perception-of-time,-if-
only-nanoseconds-were-seconds/)

